# What's the best way to cook this shark.



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

Caught a 3'er black tip today what's the best way to eat these guys. I bled him and guted him right after caught him.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I microwave mine. Cut into steaks, cover with butter/ginger and put in microwave for 4-5min on high. Yummy


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Put it in a crab trap...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Hard to beat fresh, grilled Blacktip IMO. I really like a any kind of citrus based marinade like mojo or similar.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Chris V said:


> Hard to beat fresh, grilled Blacktip IMO. I really like a any kind of citrus based marinade like mojo or similar.


^ this. 

Or just olive oil, salt and pepper or Tony C's. Grill. 

Fried nuggets are pretty good too.


----------



## barebones1 (Nov 24, 2009)

steak up shark, place in plastic bag with some italian salad dressing. put in fridge overnight. throw out shark , cook bag......just kidding. grill shark.


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Grilling works for me!*

The one blacktip I ever brought home was about 3 feet long. I cut it into 10 steaks and 2 tail filets. Marinated half in salt/brown sugar brine, half in olive oil, lemon, and black pepper. Not very long, about 2 hours in the marinades.
All of it went on the charcoal grill. The brined steaks got Sweet Baby Ray's, the oil and lemon got more lemon , to finish.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Shark is great cooked on a charcoal grill!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------

